# Factory trailer module coding rejected



## Junkyolebluecar (Mar 5, 2004)

I am having trouble recoding module 69 (trailer) from Rest of World to North American Region. "coding rejected error 22:conditions not correct or request sequence error". I think this is why my trailer brake lights don't work (trailer has been tested and checks out good). Turn signals work. I also have a bulb out warning on my dash when the trailer is attached but their is not even a partial bulb failure. I bought the receiver, module and hitch from the dealer as part of my Tiguan purchase and installed it myself.
I have a registered Vag-Com see Quattlebaum zip code 29072
2009 Tiguan SE 2.0TFSI


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Factory trailer module coding rejected (Junkyolebluecar)*

Lets start with a complete Auto-Scan, then we'll see whats up...


----------



## Junkyolebluecar (Mar 5, 2004)

*Re: Factory trailer module coding rejected (Theresias)*









VCDS Version: Release 805.4
Data version: 20090602
Monday,20,July,2009,18:58:21:01770
Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 02 03 04 08 09 0F 15 16 17 19 1C 25 42 44 46 4F 52 53 56
62 65 69 72
VIN: WVGAV75N49W526740 Mileage: 5930km/3684miles
01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
0F-Digital Radio -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
4F-Centr. Electr. II -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
53-Parking Brake -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door,Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000
69-Trailer -- Status: Malfunction 0010
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CCT) Labels: 06J-906-026-CCT.clb
Part No SW: 06J 906 026 G HW: 06J 906 026 AF
Component: MED17.5 TFSI 2,0 3456 
Revision: AAH03--- Serial number: VWX7Z0HN3NR8VR
Coding: 0423010A19070960
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09G-927-750.lbl
Part No SW: 09G 927 750 KM HW: 09G 927 750 KM
Component: AQ 250 6F 1394 
Revision: 00H76000 Serial number: 
Coding: 0000840
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 5N0-614-517.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 614 517 N HW: 5N0 614 517 N
Component: J104 C2 450 V2 0008 
Revision: --H13--- Serial number: 00000001640917
Coding: 0002329
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 1K0-820-047.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 820 047 JJ HW: 1K0 820 047 JJ
Component: Climatic PQ35 143 1313 
Revision: 00143033 Serial number: 00000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-30-H.lbl
Part No SW: 3C8 937 049 E HW: 3C8 937 049 E
Component: Bordnetz-SG H54 2602 
Revision: 00H54000 Serial number: 00000009150314
Coding: 118C8FA340041C0047190000140000000028F7475C400104420000000000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
Part No: 5N1 955 119 
Component: Wischer 251108 012 0203 
Coding: 00038805
Shop #: WSC 01357 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 0F: Digital Radio Labels: 8E0-035-593-SIR.lbl
Part No SW: 8E0 035 593 M HW: 8E0 035 593 M
Component: SDAR SIRIUS H07 0150 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: AUZ4Z7H0479396
Coding: 0000100
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 5N0-959-655.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 959 655 B HW: 5N0 959 655 B
Component: J234__200 VW10 HI 1815 
Revision: 19013000 Serial number: 0039EPQ07749 
Coding: 0012336
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
Part No: 5N0 959 339 A
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 001 0004
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY9.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 CH HW: 1K0 953 549 CH
Component: J0527 055 0111 
Coding: 0001132
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: E0221 002 0030
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 920 970 F HW: 5N0 920 970 F
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VDD 2422 
Revision: V0005000 Serial number: VWX7Z0HN3NR8VR
Coding: 0007204
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 T HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H06 0071 
Revision: H06 01 Serial number: 011108F2000166
Coding: FD807F47001303006002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: 1Kx-919-xxx-1C.lbl
Part No SW: 1K6 919 879 HW: 1K6 919 879 
Component: Kompass 001 0003 
Revision: 00001000 Serial number: 1225223T4KYV03
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 920 970 F HW: 5N0 920 970 F
Component: IMMO VDD 2422 
Revision: V0005000 Serial number: VWX7Z0HN3NR8VR
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 959 701 B HW: 5N0 959 701 B
Component: Tuer-SG 008 2005 
Coding: 0001205
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 5Nx-909-144.lbl
Part No SW: 5N1 909 144 J HW: 5N1 909 148 F
Component: J500__APA-BS KL.096 0502 
Revision: 1AH02255 Serial number: 00082550162502
Coding: 0000258
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1K0-959-433-MAX.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 DA HW: 1K0 959 433 DA
Component: KSG PQ35 RDK 052 0225 
Revision: 00052000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 1280078852832C1B1B04058FB0880F0C88DCA0
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
Component: Sounder n.mounted 
Component: NGS n.mounted 
Component: IRUE n.mounted 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 4F: Centr. Electr. II (J533) Labels: 1K0-907-532.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 532 HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H06 0071 
Revision: H06 01 Serial number: 011108F2000166
Coding: 050B0500
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
Part No SW: 8R0 959 591 HW: 8R0 959 591 
Component: J245EE16SKB10 H01 0180 
Part No SW: 8R0 959 591 HW: 8R0 959 591 
Component: J394EE16SKB10 H01 0180 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 959 702 B HW: 5N0 959 702 B
Component: Tuer-SG 008 2005 
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 53: Parking Brake Labels: 5N0-907-801.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 907 801 B HW: 5N0 907 801 B
Component: J540 EPB3 VW-09384 0005 
Revision: H09 Serial number: 00000000159896
Coding: 0000057
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1K0-035-1xx-56.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 L HW: 1K0 035 180 L
Component: Radio PM6 135 0037 
Revision: 00135000 Serial number: VWZ5Z7H2288385
 Coding: 0040401
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door,Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 959 703 C HW: 5N0 959 703 C
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2001 
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure Labels: 3C0-959-433-65.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 DA HW: 1K0 959 433 DA
Component: RDK 0453 
Revision: 00052000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 0100101
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 69: Trailer (J345) Labels: 1K0-907-383-MY8.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 383 D HW: 1K0 907 383 B
Component: Anhaenger H16 0070 
Revision: 3A002001 Serial number: 00000111221886
Coding: 0100000200000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
2 Faults Found:
02562 - Trailer; Brake Lamps 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11101010
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 175
Mileage: 5802 km
Time Indication: 0
02564 - Trailer; Left Tail Lamps (M60) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11101010
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 175
Mileage: 5802 km
Time Indication: 0

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 959 704 C HW: 5N0 959 704 C
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2001 
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
No fault code found.
End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Does your trailer have LED lamps? The coding sure is not your problem there when it comes to the light out warnings. Make sure to put in a proper WSC when recoding the module.


----------



## Junkyolebluecar (Mar 5, 2004)

*Re: (Theresias)*

The trailer doesn't have LEDs and there are no bulbs out. What about the fact that module 69 is set to "Rest of World" instead of North American Region. I can't change it and I get the error I described. The errors/codes that I'm getting are false and I think it may be because of the RoW setting on module 69. Maybe trailer wiring set up different in the rest of the world, I don't know.
What is the WSC supposed to be?


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: (Junkyolebluecar)*

WSC can be any non-zero number such as 12345, but if you want to be witty, use your dealer's WSC, it's on the car's window sticker. It will look like this: 412-345. Just drop the leading 4 and the dash. 
For importer, use 444 (that's USA). For equipment number, use any non-zero number such as 00001.
-Uwe-


----------



## Junkyolebluecar (Mar 5, 2004)

*Re: (Uwe)*

AWESOME!!! It let me recode it to North American Region and now all the lights on the trailer are working perfectly and I don't have any thrown codes or light on my dash saying I have a bulb out. YES!!!!!!!! Thanks Uwe for a wonderful product and exceptional tech support! You are the MAN!


----------



## sixandeightstringer (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: (Junkyolebluecar)*

I must thank you for posting this - I had the same exact problem with my Tiguan and your tip solved the problem!


----------



## Ruairi (Jun 26, 2014)

Sorry to bring an old thread up, but I was wondering if you could help, Theresias (or anyone!). I have been trying to recode my CANbus controller module with the long code after an upgrade to the RCD510 unit on my '07 Passat, but I'm also getting the error code "coding rejected error 22:conditions not correct or request sequence error". The WSC is already 12345 and not blank, would there be any other reason that it's not accepting the coding? Also the long coding seems to have reverted to some kind of default in the absence of the code I was trying to input; there are only 3 editable bytes when I enter the Long coding helper. At first I simply ticked the appropriate equipment in the installation list, but this seems to have caused issues. 

The exact same issue is documented here: http://http://www.vwwatercooled.com.au/forums/f15/can-gateway-upgrade-now-nothing-works-88325-2.html

The data on the screenshots is identical to what is appearing for me, but the solution on that forum is inconclusive.

The long code on my old gateway (7byte) is 3D3D0C04C21003.
The long code on my new gateway (10byte, generated by the .xml found at http://https://sites.google.com/site/1810martin/coding-can-gateway---10-byte-2) is F9801F00000202011002.

There is also a spreadsheet that converts the 7byte code to a 10byte code, but I found this to be inaccurate, as it generated a LHD code. 

I do not have personal access to VCDS; I've been using a local independent specialist, but as he has never done anything like this before he's as confused as I am.

Any help would be much appreciated as I'm on the verge of reinstalling the old CANbus module.

Oh, and this is the module I'm using to replace my old one http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=191085346455&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123

Thanks, Ruairi.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

No auto-scan means.......... no help..............please read the rules.

Thank you


----------



## Ruairi (Jun 26, 2014)

[email protected] Parts said:


> No auto-scan means.......... no help..............please read the rules.
> 
> Thank you


I apologise; this is my first post and I didn't know. However, as stated I do not have access to VCDS and therefore cannot provide an Auto-scan, I was just hoping that someone had encountered/resolved the same situation.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

No problem........

Get/buy one.......borrow one...........or use the locator to post one.

Here is a link to locator and to buy.

http://store.ross-tech.com/shop/cat/VCDS.html

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...wners-pm-me-your-info-requested-in-the-thread


I am not sympathetic to your problem.............. until you comply to the forum criteria.

Sincerely!


----------



## Ruairi (Jun 26, 2014)

After much deliberation, I finally managed to get an auto-scan; can I have some sympathy now please? 

Still won't accept any coding. It says "coding accepted" when I select check boxes in the installation list but the long code remains the same. Any ideas?

Monday,30,June,2014,16:23:59:62939
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator
VCDS Version: Release 12.12.0 (x64)
Data version: 20130910


VIN: WVWZZZ3CZ7P123915 License Plate: 
Mileage: 146930km-91298mi Repair Order: 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 3C (7N0)
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 2B 42 44 46 52 53 56

VIN: WVWZZZ3CZ7P123915 Mileage: 146930km/91298miles

01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: Malfunction 0010
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2B-Steer. Col. Lock -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
53-Parking Brake -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 03G-906-016-BKC.lbl
Part No SW: 03G 906 021 LR HW: 03G 906 021 AN
Component: R4 1,9L EDC 000SG 9248 
Revision: --H06--- Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 0000071
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 7AFB1463352A82CEDA7-802F

1 Fault Found:
005661 - Glowplug for Cylinder 4 (Q13) 
P161D - 000 - Open Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01110000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 146902 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 20:17:10

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 0 /min
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Load: 0.0 %
Voltage: 11.86 V
Bin. Bits: 11000100
Temperature: 15.3°C
Bin. Bits: 00110000

Readiness: 0 0 0 0 0 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3C0-614-095-C2.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 614 109 HW: 3C0 614 109 
Component: ESP 440 C4 H018 0001 
Revision: H018 Serial number: 0775040506
Coding: 0013569
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: DBB5F1E71AD0DBC6211-808E

1 Fault Found:
02840 - Wake-Up Line from Central Convenience Module 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 9
Reset counter: 6
Mileage: 146897 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 14:41:47


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 1K0-820-047.lbl
Part No: 1K0 820 047 GK
Component: Climatic PQ35 120 0606 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 73E539471240F386991-8026

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-23-M.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 AD HW: 3C0 937 049 AD
Component: Bordnetz-SG H52 2002 
Revision: 00H52000 Serial number: 00000004658778
Coding: 00800F0700041A00470A00000F000000000859435C0001
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 6BD521274A702B46511-803E

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3C2 955 119 B Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer 080107 022 0601 
Coding: 00046997
Shop #: WSC 00028 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 3C0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 909 605 M HW: 3C0 909 605 M
Component: 0C AIRBAG VW8 031 2522 
Revision: 11031000 Serial number: 003B1P06WKS/ 
Coding: 0012355
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 306FF64BA3D6889E243-8065

Subsystem 1 - Serial number: 6332MSME155C7E36 

Subsystem 2 - Serial number: 6342MSME151A426C 

Subsystem 3 - Serial number: 6351HTS6GIEOAPU6 

Subsystem 4 - Serial number: 6361HTS6GIE02M96 

Subsystem 5 - Serial number: 00000000000000000

Subsystem 6 - Serial number: 00000000000000000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 3C0-953-549-SW20.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 953 549 J HW: 3C0 953 549 J
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 006 0010 
Revision: 00006000 Serial number: 3C5953507AA 
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 3365F94752C0B386591-8066

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 3C0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 920 960 K HW: 3C0 920 960 K
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VD1 1614 
Revision: V0007000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 0007405
Shop #: WSC 00999 444 64523
VCID: 2B55E1278AF0EB46111-807E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: 7N0-907-530-V2.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 530 AN HW: 7N0 907 530 AN
Component: J533 Gateway H56 1642 
Revision: H56 Serial number: 05021400F14373
Coding: 351003
Shop #: WSC 12345 000 00000
VCID: 7CF7127BFF1EBCFEC8B-8029

1 Fault Found:
02811 - Control Module for Electronic Steering Column Lock (J764) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 5
Mileage: 146897 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 14:37:20


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 3C0-959-433-25.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 AB HW: 3C0 959 433 AB
Component: IMMO 043 0383 
Revision: 00043000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Shop #: WSC 131071 1023 2097151
VCID: 6ADB2423458A324E2A7-803F

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3C0 905 861 G
Component: ELV 027 0380
3C0905861G ELV 027 0380 

1 Fault Found:
02823 - Requirements for Locking the Steering Column Lock not met 
000 - -
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 4
Reset counter: 7
Mileage: 146855 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 16:08:00


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2B: Steer. Col. Lock
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 701 P HW: 1K0 959 793 L
Component: J386 TUER-SG FT 1132 
Revision: 32008001 Serial number: 00000073978114
Coding: 0000565
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 3B75D1677A907BC6811-806E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K2 909 144 L
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.134 H07 1806 
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 3561C75F5CB4ADB6775-8060

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3C0-959-433-46.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 AB HW: 3C0 959 433 AB
Component: KSG PQ46 ELV 043 0472 
Revision: 00043000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 01910A0801860E763004941570085BCE103CA0
Shop #: WSC 12345 028 00001
VCID: 6ADB2423458A324E2A7-803F

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K0 951 605 D
Component: LIN BACKUP HORN H07 8003

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 3C0 951 171 A
Component: Neigungssensor 002 0508

Subsystem 3 - Part No: 3C0 951 171 A
Component: Innenraumueberw.002 0508

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 702 P HW: 1K0 959 792 L
Component: J387 TUER-SG BT 1132 
Revision: 32008001 Serial number: 00000569278115
Coding: 0000564
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 3C77D27B7F9E7CFE88B-8069

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 53: Parking Brake Labels: 3C0-907-801-53.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 907 801 E HW: 3C0 907 801 E
Component: EPB VC8HC003 013 0003 
Revision: 013 
Coding: 0000011
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 24470A1BE72E243ED0B-8071

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J503) Labels: None
Part No SW: 3AD 035 190 HW: 3AD 035 190 
Component: RCD510USBRVC 001 0003 
Revision: -----001 Serial number: VWZ4Z3N8119480
Coding: 01000424040010
Shop #: WSC 00079 790 00000
VCID: EADBA423058AB24EAA7-80BF

5 Faults Found:
00876 - Treble Speaker Rear Left (R14) 
011 - Open Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101011
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 7
Mileage: 146897 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 14:38:15

00877 - Treble Speaker Rear Right (R16) 
011 - Open Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101011
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 7
Mileage: 146897 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 14:38:15

00872 - Bass Speaker Rear Left (R15) 
011 - Open Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101011
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 5
Mileage: 146897 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 14:38:17

00873 - Bass Speaker Rear Right (R17) 
011 - Open Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101011
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 5
Mileage: 146897 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 14:38:17

01317 - Control Module in Instrument Cluster (J285) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 5
Mileage: 146897 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 14:38:14


End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## 91 Passat 16v (Jul 12, 2004)

Is there a link to the steps for coding the trailer. I have check marked the 69 trailer and everything work except the brake lights. 

Thanks


----------



## 91 Passat 16v (Jul 12, 2004)

I found the step by step and everything is ok now.


----------



## Cimdraft (Jan 19, 2016)

*This worked on my 2016 SE*



Uwe said:


> WSC can be any non-zero number such as 12345, but if you want to be witty, use your dealer's WSC, it's on the car's window sticker. It will look like this: 412-345. Just drop the leading 4 and the dash.
> For importer, use 444 (that's USA). For equipment number, use any non-zero number such as 00001.
> -Uwe-



Thanks for supplying this information, it solved my trailer brake light issue too! The Ross-Tech wiki (Trailer Hitch Retrofitting (5N)) was a good general guide, but was lacking this vital info. Thanks again.


----------



## jjs5082 (Nov 6, 2016)

*VCDS coding of 5n0055204NA trailer module on 2011 Tiguan*

Could I trouble someone to direct me to any existing post of PHOTOGRAPHS of the step-by-step coding in VCDS of the trailer module 5n0055204NA (official VW part)? If no step by step photos or screenshots exist, can someone please post?

I installed the whole kit: module, y adapter under steering wheel, and 7-4 pin adapter under rear bumper this weekend.

With any luck my new Rosstech hex+ can for VCDS should be delivered by this weekend. 

I have a 2011 Tiguan 2.0T with 4motion. US model. 

Thanks, 

-JJ


----------

